# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Rất nhiều IPHONE xịn giá sốc tại www.denthan.com

## Mantran

*Rất nhiều IPHONE xịn giá sốc tại www.denthan.com
*
*Một tuần trước khi iPhone 4 có mặt trên thị trường, iPhone 3G và 3GS tại Việt Nam giảm mạnh, có model tới hơn một triệu đồng.* 
Hiện mức giá cho chiếc iPhone 3GS 32GB phiên bản quốc tế là 15,4 triệu đồng tại TP HCM, ở Hà Nội máy bán cao hơn khoảng 200.000 đồng. Trước khi giảm, model này được rao ở mức 16,3 triệu đồng. Đây được xem là mức hạ giá mạnh cho iPhone. Từ trước đến giờ thiết bị của Apple luôn chững giá, thậm chí khi hàng chính hãng có mặt, máy cũng chỉ điều chỉnh khoảng 200.000 đồng.
 
Giá iPhone giảm trên một triệu đồng. _(Ảnh: Quốc Huy)_. ​ Tương tự các bản 32GB quốc tế, giá các model khác cũng đồng loạt hạ, iPhone 3GS 16GB quốc tế từ 14,2 xuống 13,4 triệu đồng, 32GB unlock còn 12,2 triệu, trong khi trước đó máy có giá 13,4 triệu, hạ tới 1,2 triệu đồng. Các bản 3GS 16GB unlock, 3G 8GB đều đồng loạt bán thấp hơn từ 800.000 đồng đến 1,3 triệu đồng.
Nguyên nhân của các model mới giảm giá không nằm ngoài lý do bản iPhone 4 vừa được giới thiệu và bán trong tuần tới. Với các nâng cấp về màn hình, bộ vi xử lý và hệ điều hành mới, thế hệ iPhone thứ tư của Apple đang làm giới chơi đồ "Táo" ở Việt Nam mong chờ hơn bao giờ hết.
 
iPhone 4 được xem là nguyên nhân của việc giảm giá. ​ Theo anh Ngọc Tú, chủ một cửa hàng di động xách tay ở Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội, ngoài việc iPhone 4 tác động tới các bản cũ, đây cũng là thời điểm mà điện thoại của "  _Quả táo_" nên giảm, nhất là khi hầu hết các smartphone trên thị trường đang " _down_" giá mạnh, tháng 6 cũng không phải là thời điểm mua sắm của người tiêu dùng.
Dù giảm, nhưng iPhone vẫn là những chiếc smartphone  có giá bán cao nhất trên thị trường xách tay. Các " _hàng khủng_" khác như HTC HD2, Desire, Sony Ericsson Xperia X10... hiện chỉ ở mức 10 đến 11 triệu, thậm chí hãng chính hãng cũng chưa có model nào vượt ngưỡng 15 triệu đồng.
Những mẫu smartphone mạnh mẽ, được mua nhiều trên thị trường xách tay như Nokia N900 (9,5 triệu đồng), Motorola Milestone (8,5 triệu), X10 (9,5 triệu), HTC Desire và HD2 khoảng 10,8 triệu đồng.

* Theo SoHoa*
Tham khảo thêm tại :


13.500.000 Đ
nhatcuong
APPLE iPhone 3Gs 16GB White Quốc tế



14.500.000 Đ
anhvumobile
iPhone 3GSW - 16G



14.100.000 Đ
thegioi2tech
Iphone 3Gs 16Gb Quốc Tế



13.500.000 Đ
nhatcuong
APPLE iPhone 3Gs 16GB black Quốc tế



13.690.000 Đ
digiworldhanoi
APPLE IPHONE 3G S (16GB) (PHIÊN BẢN ...



15.690.000 Đ
digiworldhanoi
APPLE IPHONE 3G S (32GB) (PHIÊN BẢN ...



15.550.000 Đ
yennhimobiado
iPhone 3GS-32GB White Quốc Tế



15.520.000 Đ
baogiadtdd
iphone 3GS-32Gb Global



14.500.000 Đ
giavu
iPhone 3G S (Speed) 16GB-(World) Phiên ...



15.300.000 Đ
vienthinh
iPhone 3GS 32GB Global



13.290.000 Đ
i-world
APPLE IPHONE 3GS (16GB) (PHIÊN BẢN ...



12.200.000 Đ
huyenmobile
Iphone 3GS 16GB



12.900.000 Đ
baogiadtdd
iPhone 3GS - 32Gb Unlock



14.300.000 Đ
vienthinh
iPhone 3GS 16GB Global



15.240.000 Đ
longbinh
IPHONE 16GB (3G SPEED)



13.316.000 Đ
longbinh
IPHONE 16GB (3G)



15.290.000 Đ
i-world
APPLE IPHONE 3GS 32GB WHITE (PHIÊN BẢN ...



14.288.000 Đ
longbinh
IPHONE 16GB (3G) INTERNATIONAL



12.000.000 Đ
vienthinh
iPhone 3GS 16GB Unlock



15.600.000 Đ
nmobile
iPhone 3Gs 32gb Global



13.550.000 Đ
yennhimobiado
iPhone 3GS-16GB White Quốc Tế



15.600.000 Đ
nhatcuong
APPLE iPhone 3Gs 32GB White Quốc tế



13.300.000 Đ
vienthinh
Iphone 3GS 32GB Unclock



13.500.000 Đ
huyenmobile
Iphone 3Gs-16G Quốc tế



12.500.000 Đ
thienphumobile
IPHONE 3GS 32G ( trắng )



14.782.000 Đ
laptopusa
IPHONE 3GS - 16GB gia: 760 USD



13.600.000 Đ
dienthoaidoc
iPhone 3Gs 16GB black Quốc tế



14.500.000 Đ
duclinhmobile
iPhone 3Gs 16GB WORLD



15.851.750 Đ
thegioisohoa
Iphone 3Gs 16Gb Unlock



14.295.750 Đ
thegioisohoa
Apple iPhone 3G (16GB) International



15.300.000 Đ
giavu
iPhone 3GS (Speed) 32GB(World) Phiên ...



13.600.000 Đ
nmobile
iPhone 3Gs 16gb Global

----------

